# Local in touch, global in reach



## Trisia

Bună!

Cum aţi traduce: "Local in touch, global in reach?" (am impresia ca e motoul unei firme de consultanţă şi contabilitate - I'm not sure, I'm asking in someone else's behalf )

Eu am propus:

1. Ne găsiţi [la nivel] local, ne întindem global
2. Acces local, control global (cine ştie, o fi o firmă de tip "Conquering the World" sau aşa ceva...)
3. Reprezentanţă locală, întindere globală
4. Ajutor local, acces global

I'm at my wits' end.
Any ideas?


----------



## parakseno

Salut,

interesting one I must say. Înţeleg ce vrea să spună motto-ul acesta, dar nu ştiu cum să-l traduc cel mai bine... Uite încercarea mea:

"Ne contactaţi local, vă răspundem global."

Dacă îmi vin idei mai strălucite  o să revin...

Parakseno.


----------



## oana_3_es

O altă sugestie, dacă vrei:

*"Acces local, cu o perspectivă (la nivel) global(ă)/mondial(ă)."*


----------



## Trisia

Why, thank you !!!

Polls are still open, dacă mai aveţi idei, dar şi astea au fost foarte bune & binevenite.
Trisia


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Bună!
> 
> Cum aţi traduce: "Local in touch, global in reach?" (am impresia ca e motoul unei firme de consultanţă şi contabilitate - I'm not sure, I'm asking in someone else's behalf )
> 
> Eu am propus:
> 
> 1. Ne găsiţi [la nivel] local, ne întindem global
> 2. Acces local, control global (cine ştie, o fi o firmă de tip "Conquering the World" sau aşa ceva...)
> 3. Reprezentanţă locală, întindere globală
> 4. Ajutor local, acces global
> 
> I'm at my wits' end.
> Any ideas?



Conexiune locală, acoperire globală. :|


----------



## Trisia

Thank you, we might have a winner here

EDIT: Dar nu spun care 

Mulţumesc mult pentru ajutor, you people are the best.


----------

